
Traveling the World as a Digital Nomad - Red_Tarsius
https://medium.com/digital-nomad-stories/traveling-the-world-as-a-digital-nomad-d2654c5beee
======
Red_Tarsius
If you're interested in other nomadic-related articles, check out:

\- Matthew Karsten: [http://goo.gl/kUydE](http://goo.gl/kUydE)

\- Alex MacCaw: [http://goo.gl/bjw4P](http://goo.gl/bjw4P)

\- Raam Dev: [http://goo.gl/SwH6lO](http://goo.gl/SwH6lO)

\- Thomas Backlund: [http://goo.gl/GVlES](http://goo.gl/GVlES)

\- Noel Tock: [http://goo.gl/7fGJOv](http://goo.gl/7fGJOv)

\- Jason Fox: [http://goo.gl/LSnlV9](http://goo.gl/LSnlV9)

\- Peter Levels: [https://levels.io/](https://levels.io/)

\- ...

~~~
gregmorton
"What is your name?" "Legion," he replied, for he was filled with many
minimalists.

